

Nimble VR: Bring your hands into virtual reality - melling
http://nimblevr.com

======
melling
I noticed these guys are fully funded with over a month to go. Can anyone who
knows the field tell if this a big improvement over Leap Motion?

[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/nimblevr/nimble-
sense-b...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/nimblevr/nimble-sense-bring-
your-hands-into-virtual-reality)

